# Last day here we go



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I have heard and worked more birds this year than maybe any other. I hve taken lots of friends new to turkey hunting this year. 3 times close 3 times no birds. One last go tomorrow good luck to everyone on the last chance effort. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

So close but no cigar. Nothing at first light drove to another farm let out some soft clucks and hear a gobble wait a bit again same thing. So I was on the edge of this field before getting into the woods and was nervous to go in the woodline. So set up the decoy he was me in 5 min but that wood/field edge may have well been the Great Wall of china. He would not come out into the thicket worked for probably 20 to 30 minutes gobbling away and then just disappeared I thought maybe he saw me but I'm not so sure. In either case what a poor setup choice should've got in the same woods, I knew better. I know ill know better for next year. Have a weekend in pa left so we'll see 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck.............. Hope some get a last day gobbler...........


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Well hopefully everyone had a good turkey hunting season. This has been a great season for me in Ashtabula Co. Called in quite a few birds for others. Saw a fair amount of jakes and even peed' off a few hens while cutting. Highlight was watching my 13yr old son Hunter shake as a longbeard gobbled his way to the gun...he made a great [email protected] Gear put away and already awaiting next year. Now it's time to fish


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

I put a couple birds to bed but could not put one on a dirt nap


----------

